# Wyndham Virtual Annual Owners Meeting



## Sandy VDH (Oct 5, 2021)

it is just starting.

Is anyone joining?



			https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting


----------



## Eric B (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm watching.  Not too interesting, so far.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 5, 2021)

The education guy might be better off just providing the TUG address....


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 5, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> it is just starting.
> 
> Is anyone joining?
> 
> ...


I'm on.  Thanks for the reminder, Sandy!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2021)

I didn't know there would be commercials.  

I am not impressed so far.  Next trip at Bonnet Creek, Rick and I are wearing our "I paid more for this shirt than I paid for my timeshare." shirts.  Could be fun.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 5, 2021)

Somebody complain about the loss of 1 night stays please...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2021)

Mine keeps pausing.  It's not my internet.

Geoff is a bundle of energy as a speaker.  NOT!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 5, 2021)

No not that interesting yet, but that guy did the best and succinct summary of the each of the membership types I have ever seen.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Mine keeps pausing.  It's not my internet.



Not having that issue.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 5, 2021)

So 1 day stays may come back someone down the road.  It will be revisited. But NOT at this time.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 5, 2021)

No issues here viewing it.

Sure hope you aren't missing the Q&A.  

Q1 - Fees and expenses increase every year, can you explain why?   

They did just take a question on 1 night stays. Between covid protocols and resource issues, one night stays put additional strains on the resort thus they at this point they are not planning to go back to one night stays.  They will continue to revisit bringing them back (but I heard no plans at this time). 

And oh lordy -- Annie just said inventory is real time!  Do you think she really believes that?  She sure talks about like she believes it is.  Wow, just wow!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 5, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> And oh lordy -- Annie just said inventory is real time!  Do you think she really believes that?  She sure talks about like she believes it is.  Wow, just wow!



She is drinking the Kool-aid on that one for sure.


----------



## r4rab (Oct 5, 2021)

First time I've attended one of these. Not sure I'll do another. I didn't find it to be worthwhile although I'm sure it was useful for new owners.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 5, 2021)

They have been more informative than this one was, because they usually share something system or program changes upcoming, but that happened in Aug already and not now.


----------



## kanerf (Oct 5, 2021)

Basically a sales meeting recap.  I will let them know I watched, now leave me alone.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2021)

Eric B said:


> The education guy might be better off just providing the TUG address....


bonus membership points if someone asks that question if they do a q and a session =)


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 5, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> bonus membership points if someone asks that question if they do a q and a session =)



Unfortunately, the online format gives them total control to screen questions.  It would be a great question in a live AOM though!


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 5, 2021)

Y'all see how fast the finance lady raced through the two slides showing owner counts and owner points down?


----------



## troy12n (Oct 5, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Y'all see how fast the finance lady raced through the two slides showing owner counts and owner points down?



That's not hard to imagine, considering the exodus of the mega renters, now that their gig is up... like roaches when the lights get turned on. 

Many 1 million + contracts on ebay right now that won't sell


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> She is drinking the Kool-aid on that one for sure.



Inventory is real time - what she said was accurate.  People here on TUG seem to believe otherwise though - likely because of past experiences.  It has been this way since mid-2017 in reality.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> They have been more informative than this one was, because they usually share something system or program changes upcoming, but that happened in Aug already and not now.



The in-person format is more informative because there's a live Q&A portion that is missing from this online format.  You could also approach the speakers directly after the completion of the scheduled meeting and get a lot of direct questions answered.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 5, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Inventory is real time - what she said was accurate.  People here on TUG seem to believe otherwise though - likely because of past experiences.  It has been this way since mid-2017 in reality.



Perhaps accurate, but not helpful.  It was true because, for example, canceled reservations are not returned to inventory that is available to be booked via Club Wyndham for certain periods (or never).  Similarly, the inability to book certain resorts due to back end issues (e.g., Bonnet Creek this month) did reflect the inventory available to be booked via Club Wyndham.  What makes the statement not helpful is that inventory may nott actually reflect unbooked units, which is what someone likely was asking about.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 5, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Inventory is real time - what she said was accurate.  People here on TUG seem to believe otherwise though - likely because of past experiences.  It has been this way since mid-2017 in reality.



Inventory is pseudo real time.  Cancellations do not immediately come back into inventory, there are other process (like upgrades, or delay by random design) that are doing something with that inventory (maybe or maybe not) and then it eventually comes back into inventory if it is not matched up for someone else to book. 

People (LIKE ME) here on TUG, have observed many situations where inventory never returns, even inventory that is NOT on the upgrade path.  I cancel a studio unit.  That studio should NEVER be on an upgrade path.  Yes Immediately or within 20 minutes of constant observation, that unit Never returns.  So that is NOT live inventory, and I doubt that unit would be picked up and booked and not hit one of the searches I refreshed in those 20 minutes, like every 10 seconds.   There is a KNOWN systemic delay before inventory comes back, it was put in place by design by Wyndham to prevent the old Cancel and Rebook days.  So for a period of time, while that cancel inventory goes wherever it goes, it is NOT live in the inventory system, it is not booked either.  

Yes it is hard to pinpoint a specific unit in inventory, but finding a location that has a limited number of a certain type of unit helps.  For instance I know La Cascada has only 3 of the 4 BR presidentials type units.  If It is easier to do a test when there is limited unit types.  I also have tested when upgrade paths are not an option.  And not even then does inventory come back in a reasonable time.  I have done this with other system like HGVC and it can be a few minutes to up to 15 minutes.  It does not come back in 15 mins of constant observation in Wynd.  And again this is without the auto-upgrade option even coming into play.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 5, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Inventory is real time - what she said was accurate.  People here on TUG seem to believe otherwise though - likely because of past experiences.  It has been this way since mid-2017 in reality.



Inventory may be real time in the database, but our access to it is only as the front end website and it's ancillary functions (monthly search, etc) allow.

I think if anything, the recent issues with entire months being shown as unavailable at places like Bonnet Creek, Kingsgate, New Bern and a couple others, and then magically re-appearing a couple weeks later have proven as such...

I know a couple people even called directly to VC's and even the resort, and they were telling the same story as what our searches were showing... booked sold. But not really.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Oct 5, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Inventory is real time - what she said was accurate.  People here on TUG seem to believe otherwise though - likely because of past experiences.  It has been this way since mid-2017 in reality.


Yep, cancelled inventory gets sucked up by the system, real time, the second a reservation is cancelled.  I guess that is the going definition of real time.  I don't buy the 'somebody snapped it up' BS.  Nor do I buy that each cancelled day/room is immediately getting snapped up by the upgrade program, which would only happen during the upgrade window.  Cancelled rooms go into a hold bucket, real time, until the next upgrade routine is run, at which time unmatched upgradable inventory becomes available.  Next, someone is going to tell me that the upgrade routine is running 'all the time, yes, all the time' in the background.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 5, 2021)

Perhaps "inventory is real time" isn't the best description.  What Annie was referring to was the fact that the reservation system functions in real time and has since mid-2017 timeframe. The second you cancel a reservation - that piece of inventory is returned to the system on the back end.  What happens at that point, to the best of my understanding, varies on a resort specific basis and a time specific basis, along with other variables that we will never be privy to surrounding the "secret sauce" that ties into the automatic upgrade back office processes.  As others have commented - sometimes the inventory comes right back within a few minutes - other times it doesn't ever seem to return.  Unfortunately we're going to have to learn to live with disappointment with respect to the "black box" that handles these processes.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 5, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Inventory may be real time in the database, but our access to it is only as the front end website and it's ancillary functions (monthly search, etc) allow.
> 
> I think if anything, the recent issues with entire months being shown as unavailable at places like Bonnet Creek, Kingsgate, New Bern and a couple others, and then magically re-appearing a couple weeks later have proven as such...
> 
> I know a couple people even called directly to VC's and even the resort, and they were telling the same story as what our searches were showing... booked sold. But not really.



That's really apples and oranges though when compared to an individual reservation being cancelled and what happens to that piece of inventory.  Those big blocks of unavailable rooms at resorts tied back to a long planned outage window a few weeks ago that was only for the back office systems.  I suspect, and this is just me speculating, that the back office changes made - required corresponding front end website changes to display the inventory properly.  That's why almost overnight those resorts went from large blocks of blacked out inventory - to everything showing up as it should have all along.  The other theory would be that they had to make additional back office changes to fix what they broke a few weeks ago.  I don't think we'll ever know what really happened there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2021)

Something I saw was concerning to me, and I think it was mentioned before, resale points don't get to deposit to RCI anytime they want.  I am very concerned at that statement.  I have resale points I need to do something with, and now I cannot deposit them as I used to?  

How do all of the resale owners here on TUG handle RCI deposits?  I thought we could deposit anytime we wanted, no matter if resale or developer.

I think I saw something about that mentioned on TUG by another member.  Now I realize that also applies to me!!!!  About 4 million points of mine need to be deposited, or I will lose them?


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How do all of the resale owners here on TUG handle RCI deposits? I thought we could deposit anytime we wanted, no matter if resale or developer.


We do. I’ll admit I was multitasking during some of the presentation, but I didn’t hear what you’re saying you heard. We have always had until the last day of the use year for RCI. There was a section outlining the various deadlines for points deposit, but I didn’t hear anything alarming about RCI.


----------



## bryjake (Oct 5, 2021)

My key takeaways...
Rebranding image to reflect Travel and Leisure, less Wyndham more TnL  (Broad brush: Wyndham hotel brands just to not compare well to Hilton and Marriott)
I give CW credit for how they incorporated the Shell resorts to CW family (We live in Midwest and love Little Sweden)
Did not like the exaggerated Kool Aid "Atlanta is great, see we are adding new resorts, Atlanta is great, we saw a Braves game and had a coke, Atlanta is great"
Adding more resorts, WorldMark Moab through club pass (Opinion: Moab is a great location and would make an ideal CW / WorldMark location)
Bringing back 1 day stays...too expensive, not enough staffing (CW is in no hurry to bring back.  No clear line of sight to when 1 day stays comes back: Less risk and more profit to not bring back 1 day stays)
Adding new features for loan and maintenance fee payments (More options is a good thing)


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 5, 2021)

bryjake said:


> Adding new features for loan and maintenance fee payments (More options is a good thing)


I was trying to remember, there was like one actual new piece of information during the presentation and then I immediately forgot what it was - and this was it! Wyndham’s financial/payment processing is so limited and antiquated, it will be nice to see it updated.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 6, 2021)

RE: Atlanta and a baseball game? I don't know if you have been to Atlanta recently, but they Wyndham they are building is downtown, and the Braves moved their stadium WAY, WAY out on the North side of "town", it's a 30 minute drive on a good day, and you know how much traffic sucks in Atlanta so more like an hour each way. No public transportation to speak of either.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 6, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Perhaps accurate, but not helpful.  It was true because, for example, canceled reservations are not returned to inventory that is available to be booked via Club Wyndham for certain periods (or never).  Similarly, the inability to book certain resorts due to back end issues (e.g., Bonnet Creek this month) did reflect the inventory available to be booked via Club Wyndham.  What makes the statement not helpful is that inventory may not actually reflect unbooked units, which is what someone likely was asking about.


Will be interesting to watch the recording (as I am a believer as we all see/hear what we want to). Maybe I am wrong, but I thought the question was something like 'why don't we see inventory return right away, when we cancel a reservation'.  I felt Annie was the one who jumped on the real time band wagon - saying it is returned to inventory right away, but maybe someone else is searching and gets it before you, or someone else had requested an upgrade. Just feel like a more honest answer would explain it may go into a holding bucket and return by some random algorithm (and maybe never). Personally, I don't consider that real time. Perhaps they just don't want to admit they put measures in place to effectively take away cancel and rebook?  It was sold to so many, and there was so much anger (remember the 2017 owners meeting in Orlando, lots of angry VIP/PR members). Cancel/rebook was probably used as a sales tool a heck of a lot of your average owner, who was willing to put out the money for developer points. That question came up in 2017 (Orlando, some very angry PR owners in the in person meetings with officers), 2018 (Austin), can't remember 2019 and 2020, but here again in 2021. Owners want to know why they don't see inventory return immediately and Wyndham likes to say that it does.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 6, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That's really apples and oranges though when compared to an individual reservation being cancelled and what happens to that piece of inventory.  Those big blocks of unavailable rooms at resorts tied back to a long planned outage window a few weeks ago that was only for the back office systems.  I suspect, and this is just me speculating, that the back office changes made - required corresponding front end website changes to display the inventory properly.  That's why almost overnight those resorts went from large blocks of blacked out inventory - to everything showing up as it should have all along.  The other theory would be that they had to make additional back office changes to fix what they broke a few weeks ago.  I don't think we'll ever know what really happened there.


I could see them holding back Ocean Walk inventory in July/August, multiple cycles of it while I was watching closely for some discounted rooms for our reunion. Similar to what we just saw at Bonnet Creek.   I'm not a believer it was related to the recent back office changes.  Mark me in general as "I'm not a believer", lol.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 6, 2021)

Takeaways thanks to @Richelle shared via our FB groups - copy/paste here to TUG:



> So here are my chicken scratch notes from the meeting.  For those of you that were there, please feel free to add.  I will post this in multiple groups.  Wyndham will upload the meeting to the website in the coming weeks.  Keep an eye out for it.
> 
> It started with an owner education session where they went over current offerings and ways to get the most out of your points.  All of that can be found on the website, so I won’t go over hat here.  After that they went to the executives.
> 
> ...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 6, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> I could see them holding back Ocean Walk inventory in July/August, multiple cycles of it while I was watching closely for some discounted rooms for our reunion. Similar to what we just saw at Bonnet Creek.   I'm not a believer it was related to the recent back office changes.  Mark me in general as "I'm not a believer", lol.



That is why I said that there are resort specific components involved when inventory is released.  Resorts can hold back inventory for various reasons.  Since you referenced the discount window - Wyndham can also claim that inventory, provided room specific occupancy rates allow, the second it is released under the club rules:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes, but I have tested cancellations way in advance of the upgrade windows,  In those cases, inventory does not release right away.  Now it is harder to test these locations as you have to have a recognizable unit available and have only 1 of them.  There should be no upgrade process at that time, to come into play.   I've also tested studios units during upgrade period and these don't seem to return either.  

Inventory in most cases does not come back immediately (or ever in some cases).  That is what I believe, and I've seen lots of cases.  Believe what you like.


----------



## Silverdollar (Oct 6, 2021)

troy12n said:


> RE: Atlanta and a baseball game? I don't know if you have been to Atlanta recently, but they Wyndham they are building is downtown, and the Braves moved their stadium WAY, WAY out on the North side of "town", it's a 30 minute drive on a good day, and you know how much traffic sucks in Atlanta so more like an hour each way. No public transportation to speak of either.


You are correct about the new Wyndham Marguaritaville Atlanta Resort being at least a 30-minute drive to the new Braves stadium. However, the following attractions are all within easy walking distance of the new ATL resort: Georgia Aquarium, World of Coca-Cola, Skyview Atlanta (Giant Ferris Wheel with Gondolas), Chick-fil-A Football Hall of Fame, Children's Museum of ATL, Centennial Olympic Park, CNN Center, State Farm Arena (ATL Hawks), Mercedes-Benz Stadium (ATL Falcons, SEC College Football Championship Game, Chick-fil-A College Football Classics, CFA Peach Bowl), and AmericasMart Atlanta (shopping).


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 7, 2021)

Silverdollar said:


> You are correct about the new Wyndham Marguaritaville Atlanta Resort being at least a 30-minute drive to the new Braves stadium. However, the following attractions are all within easy walking distance of the new ATL resort: Georgia Aquarium, World of Coca-Cola, Skyview Atlanta (Giant Ferris Wheel with Gondolas), Chick-fil-A Football Hall of Fame, Children's Museum of ATL, Centennial Olympic Park, CNN Center, State Farm Arena (ATL Hawks), Mercedes-Benz Stadium (ATL Falcons, SEC College Football Championship Game, Chick-fil-A College Football Classics, CFA Peach Bowl), and AmericasMart Atlanta (shopping).


Also the start/finish of the Atlanta Marathon/Half. Looks like it won’t be open in time for the 2022 race but I’m hoping to stay there in future years.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 7, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Also the start/finish of the Atlanta Marathon/Half. Looks like it won’t be open in time for the 2022 race but I’m hoping to stay there in future years.



That's only walking distance towards the end at most if you prepare for them properly....


----------



## troy12n (Oct 7, 2021)

Silverdollar said:


> You are correct about the new Wyndham Marguaritaville Atlanta Resort being at least a 30-minute drive to the new Braves stadium. However, the following attractions are all within easy walking distance of the new ATL resort: Georgia Aquarium, World of Coca-Cola, Skyview Atlanta (Giant Ferris Wheel with Gondolas), Chick-fil-A Football Hall of Fame, Children's Museum of ATL, Centennial Olympic Park, CNN Center, State Farm Arena (ATL Hawks), Mercedes-Benz Stadium (ATL Falcons, SEC College Football Championship Game, Chick-fil-A College Football Classics, CFA Peach Bowl), and AmericasMart Atlanta (shopping).



I never disputed that, my comment was specifically about the Braves, in case people didn't know... it's way out there now.


----------



## Jethro37 (Oct 8, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Takeaways thanks to @Richelle shared via our FB groups - copy/paste here to TUG:


Is that FB group open to new members?  Sounds like a good resource


----------



## dandjane1 (Oct 12, 2021)

*The name/title "Wyndham Owners Annual Meeting" confuses me. Since I own Access, UDIs, Developer, and Resale points, I get
invitations to all these "Annual Meetings". Which one was the meeting which is subject of this thread? I probably shouldn't be
confused................but I am.*


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 12, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> *The name/title "Wyndham Owners Annual Meeting" confuses me. Since I own Access, UDIs, Developer, and Resale points, I get
> invitations to all these "Annual Meetings". Which one was the meeting which is subject of this thread? I probably shouldn't be
> confused................but I am.*



Club Wyndham.  Resale and developer is moot.  So you would attend the meeting by virtue of both Access and UDI ownership.  If you only owned unconverted intervals, the meeting wouldn't be of interest to you.


----------



## dandjane1 (Oct 23, 2021)

*Well, Swind-ham is really putting the screws to the resale folks-I was advised that my 1, 242,000 National Harbor resale points are worth 2 (two) free Guest Certificates.
Thereafter, each G.C. will cost $99. Now the (perhaps) final nail in the coffin is the limitation (even with DEVELOPER points) of only 2 G.C.s during Event and Peak weeks in many popular resorts, e.g. Bonnet Creek, Sedona, etc. etc. There is a whole list of affected resorts when one logs on to the website. More and more, it's looking like the end is near for renting as a means to help with MFs.*


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 24, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> *Well, Swind-ham is really putting the screws to the resale folks-I was advised that my 1, 242,000 National Harbor resale points are worth 2 (two) free Guest Certificates.
> Thereafter, each G.C. will cost $99. Now the (perhaps) final nail in the coffin is the limitation (even with DEVELOPER points) of only 2 G.C.s during Event and Peak weeks in many popular resorts, e.g. Bonnet Creek, Sedona, etc. etc. There is a whole list of affected resorts when one logs on to the website. More and more, it's looking like the end is near for renting as a means to help with MFs.*


I definitely agree with you. And lots of people doing the happy dance in the end zone. Right or wrong, it is what Wyndham is doing and they will win. We can only assume they have a plan in place to use all these points people will be returning via certified exit. I don't know why anyone would want to keep a bunch of resale with the intent of renting. The sad part is the lies that Wyndham spins. There was talk of a new image for Wyndham, but I don't see that. We're still hearing lies spun every which way to make a sale. And that is where it starts. Management continues to support sleazy sales and hear we are! Personally if I keep any of my resale, it will be to use towards vacations we take that I know I won't get a discount on (for example the 4BR Presidential we had at Ocean Walk - great candidate for resale points - what good is VIPF for that)?  Definitely see a watering down of the value of my VIP.  What good are my complimentary GC's when they have limited use?  And that whole list of affected resorts... ugg... too much time and trouble for me. I would venture to guess resale as a whole would be Wyndham's next target - what else can they do to make it less and less appealing?


----------



## comicbookman (Oct 24, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> I definitely agree with you. And lots of people doing the happy dance in the end zone. Right or wrong, it is what Wyndham is doing and they will win. We can only assume they have a plan in place to use all these points people will be returning via certified exit. I don't know why anyone would want to keep a bunch of resale with the intent of renting. The sad part is the lies that Wyndham spins. There was talk of a new image for Wyndham, but I don't see that. We're still hearing lies spun every which way to make a sale. And that is where it starts. Management continues to support sleazy sales and hear we are! Personally if I keep any of my resale, it will be to use towards vacations we take that I know I won't get a discount on (for example the 4BR Presidential we had at Ocean Walk - great candidate for resale points - what good is VIPF for that)?  Definitely see a watering down of the value of my VIP.  What good are my complimentary GC's when they have limited use?  And that whole list of affected resorts... ugg... too much time and trouble for me. I would venture to guess resale as a whole would be Wyndham's next target - what else can they do to make it less and less appealing?



They will just keep reselling the points they take back.  That eliminates most of their development costs.  So probably lower sales, but bigger profits.  I agree on the watering down of VIP.  at this rate it will be a useless incentive.


----------



## Jethro37 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> And that whole list of affected resorts... ugg... too much time and trouble for me. I would venture to guess resale as a whole would be Wyndham's next target - what else can they do to make it less and less appealing?



At a sales pitch meeting I attended while visiting on my discovery package, the sales closer threatened that one day resale would only be bookable for the deeded resort they were tied to.  Seems like a hollow threat as I believe they would lose reciprocal bookings for developer points at that point.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 25, 2021)

Jethro37 said:


> At a sales pitch meeting I attended while visiting on my discovery package, the sales closer threatened that one day resale would only be bookable for the deeded resort they were tied to.  Seems like a hollow threat as I believe they would lose reciprocal bookings for developer points at that point.



Odd, since they just converted my resale contract to Club for me free of charge, and gave me an extra use year's worth of points to do it.

The fact of the matter is that resale owners help keep maintenance fee dollars coming in on contracts that would otherwise be the burden of Wyndham.

I think Wyndham's issue with mixed VIP owners was corporate subsidy of resale points via points discounts and free housekeeping and reservations.  

I've said this before:  As a resale owner who has no desire for VIP benefits, Wyndham has never made me feel "less than...."


----------



## bnoble (Oct 25, 2021)

Jethro37 said:


> sales closer threatened that one day resale would only be bookable for the deeded resort they were tied to.


"If you are wiling to put into writing (a) the date that will happen, and (b) that the sale is contingent upon it, I will consider it."

It's complete hogwash and balderdash, the usual strategy of FUD (Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 26, 2021)

Jethro37 said:


> Is that FB group open to new members?  Sounds like a good resource



All of the FB groups are open to new members.  There are at least 10 groups out there - depends on what you're looking for.  Just do a search on FB groups and you'll see a bunch of Wyndham related content groups.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Odd, since they just converted my resale contract to Club for me free of charge, and gave me an extra use year's worth of points to do it.



What exactly does this mean?  Did Wyndham convert a resale contract to a retail contract?  I've always been told this wasn't possible - despite repeated asks.  If you have some kind of secret sauce here - please do share.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> What exactly does this mean?  Did Wyndham convert a resale contract to a retail contract?  I've always been told this wasn't possible - despite repeated asks.  If you have some kind of secret sauce here - please do share.



It means if they were planning to imminently revert all resales to only being useful for their underlying deed's rights, then why would they not only convert a resale owner, but incentivize him to do it?


----------

